# I Thegiornalisti si separano. Paradiso solista



## admin (17 Settembre 2019)

Tommaso Paradiso, frontman e cantante del gruppo "Thegiornalisti", ha annunciato gli scioglimento della band. Lo stesso Paradiso ha annunciato che breve uscirà un nuovo singolo. Ma a suo nome e non quello della band.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2019)

Ah ma perchè c'è n'era più di uno in formazione?  

Il bello è che il chitarrista ha anche detto che continueranno ad esistere ahahah.


----------



## Devil man (17 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah ma perchè c'è n'era più di uno in formazione?
> 
> Il bello è che il chitarrista ha anche detto che continueranno ad esistere ahahah.



sarei curioso di sapere il motivo di tale rottura XD


----------



## vannu994 (17 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tommaso Paradiso, frontman e cantante del gruppo "Thegiornalisti", ha annunciato gli scioglimento della band. Lo stesso Paradiso ha annunciato che breve uscirà un nuovo singolo. Ma a suo nome e non quello della band.



Grande perdita per il mondo della musica...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tommaso Paradiso, frontman e cantante del gruppo "Thegiornalisti", ha annunciato gli scioglimento della band. Lo stesso Paradiso ha annunciato che breve uscirà un nuovo singolo. Ma a suo nome e non quello della band.



Una delle cose più brutte che la musica abbia mai partorito.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2019)

Però c'è da ringraziarli per il loro ultimo videoclip (palesemente ispirato a Grindhouse di Tarantino), con tante inquadrature interessanti alla gnocca protagonista (in particolare ai minuti 00:40 e 2:16 ). Mi viene il sospetto che, pure loro, abbiano certi "gusti" fetish  .


----------



## Mou (18 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Però c'è da ringraziarli per il loro ultimo videoclip (palesemente ispirato a Grindhouse di Tarantino), con tante inquadrature interessanti alla gnocca protagonista (in particolare ai minuti 00:40 e 2:16 ). Mi viene il sospetto che, pure loro, abbiano certi "gusti" fetish  .



Benedetta Porcaroli


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2019)

Va beh raga io è meglio che sto zitto, ma quando "sua maestà " si crede Dio queste cose succedono.


----------



## varvez (20 Settembre 2019)

Dopo i Beatles, i REM, adesso anche i Thegiornalisti. Non credo di poter reggere a tanto.


----------

